# Triglycerides - helpful tips?



## jkath (Jan 14, 2007)

My cousin just found out his triglycerides were quite an issue. I'm wondering if anyone else has any helpful hints as to appropriate meals, snacks, etc that may help him in altering his diet. Thanks so much!


----------



## tdejarnette (Jan 14, 2007)

besides the obvious...avoid high fructose corn syrup


----------



## jkath (Jan 14, 2007)

Unfortunately, this is a guy who loves soda, pasta, rice and sweets! It will be difficult, but I really think he can make a positive change.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 14, 2007)

_Jkath,_
_there is a med that can be taken to lower triglycerides. It's called Lopid, or Gemfibrozil._
_My mother took it for years and it kept her level down..The doctor, should have suggested ways to lower tryglycerides, it's difficult to do and some of us need help.The med works well and will really help if he finds it impossible to do on diet alone._
_kadesma_


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 15, 2007)

avoid alcohol is suposed to help no end also, apparently you`re not suposed to drink alc for a good 3 days prior to the test either.
I found that out the hard way, my result came back as 13.4 (it`s suposed to be about 2).
I did the fasting bit, but I`de had several beers the day before


----------



## jkath (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you both! I'll be sending this info along to him.


----------



## DinaFine (Jan 16, 2007)

All medications come with side effect that you have to weigh the risks against.  Since you dont say what his doctor is recommending, start with eliminating trans fats, which can raise triglicerides.  Then try adding essential fatty acids to the diet in the form of olive oil and flax seed oil, and back off on the polyunsaturated oils.  There are so many reasons for this. He could try to move his diet towards complex carbs and high fiber foods.  Lower the amount of carbs he eats in favor of fresh fruit and vegetables. I'm not a physician, I only know what I have read in nutrition books.  Increasing physical activity is also supposed to help. If he really likes soda and sweets a lot, he might try substituting fresh fruit smoothies with no added sugar. they are usually sweet enough.  It is probably that love of pasta and sweets that got him high triglicerides in the first place, and trying to find whole grain non sweetened alternatives will probably help.  good luck


----------



## licia (Jan 17, 2007)

I take lopid and it has definitely brought both my triglycerides and cholesterol down to normal. I've had no side effects, but there are always possibilities.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 17, 2007)

Triglycerides are the fatty substance that is created an excess of blood sugar is recognized by the body.  In other words, any glucose which is not immediately metabolized into energy is changed to triglycerides and stored in fat cells.  

Triglycerides come from eating fat, no matter what kind, simple and complex carbs, and protiens.  Virtually all foods contain substances that are converted to blood sugar, and then to triglycerides for storage.

Insulin, the hormone that is secreted by the body when blood sugar levels rise, performs two funtions.  It causes cells to absorb blood sugars for energy, and triggers the body to convert blood sugar into triglycerides for storage against famine.

So, the treatments to reduce triglycerides usually include exercise (burns more blood sugars through increased energy requierments by the body, portion control, increasing fiber (helps control the absorption of carbs into the blood, and sugar is synonimous for carbohydrate), and reducing opr eliminating starch and sugar intake.  

High triglyceride levels can be warning signs that something else is wrong, such as diabetes.  

Be careful of fruit juices and smoothies as they can contain significant carbohydrate loads, especially if purchased rather than made at home.  Even if made at home, juices and many fruit smoothies contain high amounts of sugar in a small serving.  Think of it like this.  How many oranges does it take to make a 6 ounce glass of juice.  I believe its 3 to 4.  So drinking 6 ounces of orange juice is like eating 3 or four oranges, without the natural fiber, and other nutrients found in the orange.  And apples, those little round fruits that are so good for you whole, contain huge amounts of sugar when made into juice.  

I recomend you take a look at the glycemic index to learn how different food types affect blood sugar.  Adn remember, any blood sugar not used immediately for energy is converted into tryglycerides for storage as fat.  And the excess floats around in the blood.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## ttbeachbum (Jan 19, 2007)

My DH has high triglycerides (I think it was 500), low Good Cholestrol and low Bad cholestrol (he is also anemic).  He has a insatible sweet tooth.  I have tried to wean him off sweets and primarily cook whole grains, lots of vegetables, and soy.  The doc is giving us a trial period before prescribing a Rx.  I also put him on a supplement called Guggle Guggul (Himalaya) by Himalaya - Ayurvedic Herbs Direct;  We hope this will work.


----------



## scott123 (Jan 20, 2007)

The one sure fire method for dramatically improving triglycerides is to adopt a low carb way of eating. Have your cousin pick up the Atkins book.

It can be difficult to break a carbohydrate addiction, but at least with Atkins you can eat plenty of delicious fat. To have to eat low sugar AND low fat is a truly miserable experience. Atkins, also, if done correctly, increases fiber intake by increasing consumption of low carb vegetables like cauliflower and broccoli.


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm currently dealing with elevated triglycerides too.  But my wife and I both started a strict diet plan the first of the year as well.  In another month I'll be going back to the doctor for a follow up blood work and we'll see then how it's working.  (I should add that the plan is not specifically aimed at triglycerides.)  The plan we are on (called Slim4Life) seems to have only limited availability, as they only have centers in Denver and Minneapolis/St. Paul at the moment, even though they have been around now for several years.  But the plan is working for us as far as the weight loss is concerned.  I'm down 20 pounds since Christmas Day, and best of all, I don't have that feeling of extreme deprivation that I've always gotten from other diets, including Atkins.  

I'll report back after the next lab test as to whether it's helping my triglycerides and cholesterol.


----------



## Constance (Jan 26, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _Jkath,_
> _there is a med that can be taken to lower triglycerides. It's called Lopid, or Gemfibrozil._
> _My mother took it for years and it kept her level down..The doctor, should have suggested ways to lower tryglycerides, it's difficult to do and some of us need help.The med works well and will really help if he finds it impossible to do on diet alone._
> _kadesma_



I take lopid and glipizide. I'm not a big sweet eater, but I like my beer and carbs. Last time I had my blood sugar tested, it was 129, and I'd had 4-5 beers and as many shots of schnapps the night before. 

I realize I seem a bit cavelier over health issues, but considering the shape my body is in, and the pain I deal with every day, I'm really not that concerned with extending my life all that much. I prefer to make the best of the time I have, and that doesn't include sacrificing things I enjoy.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 26, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> I take lopid and glipizide. I'm not a big sweet eater, but I like my beer and carbs. Last time I had my blood sugar tested, it was 129, and I'd had 4-5 beers and as many shots of schnapps the night before.
> 
> I realize I seem a bit cavelier over health issues, but considering the shape my body is in, and the pain I deal with every day, I'm really not that concerned with extending my life all that much. I prefer to make the best of the time I have, and that doesn't include sacrificing things I enjoy.


Connie,
diabetes tends to magnify triglycerides,cholesterol,blood glucose levels. People tend to think it's just sweets that are the culprit, but sugar is a carb, so, you must then add in potatoes,rice,pasta,certain veggies. Sugar doesn't cause diabetes, nor do carbs,but they can and do, cause problems if consumed in massive amounts.. One thing I learned was to never feel I must give up all the things I enjoy in foods. I just exchange carbs, tend to eat less of carbs..I don't think we should give up everything we enjoy,then life would be bland and boring..I have found that controling my b/g helps with many things..I have less joint pain, I have more energy, I do not sacrafice believe me  If I want a glass of wine, I just plan it in, chocolate cake, trade the starch for the goodie..
We all need to live our lives the way we need to..Life is short, enjoy it now..
kadesma


----------



## yankeefaninseattle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello All,

Speaking of hi triglycerides - My first test prior to thxgv put mine at 540. This was bad. I then had a fasting smack 20 blood workup, and it was at 320. This is still not good. Took a glucose test, and found out I was at the fork in the road to diabetic hiway. They put me on tricor and metformin. 
I have modified my eating enough to crap a crop, and an orchard if I so had the desire. I am on a strict carb per meal plan. I have ridden my cadillac (bike) for 30 minutes 3-4 days per week for the last 8 weeks, and dropped a solid 10#'s. Dr says that is good because anymore would mean dehydration.
I cannot eat pasta, potatoes, rice, brown beans, corn or bread. I have a calorie king booklet that tells EVERY CARB count of EVERY food item out there, to include restaurant food (Starbucks incl) and every type of food (Sushi has a lot of carbs in the rice)
I take a Bayer aspirin for heart disease every morning, along w/ fish oil (Kirkland Brand from COstco) which has been proven to lower triglycerides.
This is a pain in my butt, but you know what? My body can no longer handle the starches I used to eat. I was more starch than sweet tooth driven. If I go over my carb count, my gut tells me about it. 
Basically, I had a choice, and it was to live. I am learning a new lifestyle, and that is the most important point and mindframe if one is dealing w/ issues such as these.
Good Luck. Try the goodcook.com website for some low carb cookbooks, and the spice bible, and grains. Stay away from the fad diets, Atkins, blablabla, just learn what you can eat, and what you can't, and become of the mindset that this is an altered lifestyle, and it will not change if you want to live.

B.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 8, 2007)

_Yankeefan,_
_I felt as if the world was coming to an end when I was given metformin, plus another med for diabetes. I thought I'd never be allowed an ear of corn or a baked potato again..This along with the realisation that I was ill were devistating. After I got over the fear, and the anger, I started reading and talking about this with others..I've now learned I can eat anything everyone else does, no special cookbooks, which by the way were $$$ and the recipes awful. Now I've learned to exchange carbs, plus I still will weigh in my minds eye a 2 oz. potato for baking. This is easy to do. Read, learn to know your body. By knowing your body, I do mean to check your bg's and do it often. I don't care what many doctors say, get a good endo and they will tell you the importance of testing. I've had diabetes about 16 years now, DO NOT have to use insulin, and my HBA1c is always at 4 or 5 considered non-diabetic range.  Good luck to you.. Remember test, exchange and count carbs, of which sugar is a carb. You will be fine._
_kadesma_


----------



## Candocook (Feb 8, 2007)

I think there is a book called the Glycemic Index that has been highly recommended as a HUGE help in handling not only the triglycerides but diabetes.  The South Beach Diet is supposed to be very good for this also.


----------



## middie (Feb 8, 2007)

Does he eat alot of red meat Jkath ? If so, maybe he should cut back alittle on that too.


----------



## yankeefaninseattle (Mar 29, 2007)

Hello All,

Just wanted to update you on some good news about metformin & tricor, my meds of no choice per the dr. I went back for blood tests early this month, and my results due to the change of lifestyle in my last post were as follows: Triglycerides down from 315 to 165/cholesterol down from 203 to 165/ blood glucose down from 101 to 91/LDL up & HDL down.
Now, don't get me wrong, I am still cheating once in awhile, and my gut is still telling me what not to eat (after I eat it of course). I just cannot stomach pasta anymore, unless it is 1/4c, BUT I can eat my bait (sushi) w/ rice, as my gut loves that and frankly, so do I, surprising that I just discovered it while living in this godforsaken hellhole of florida, when they had bait shops all over Seattle...
At any rate, I had a bit of a meltdown w/ frustrations over the lifestyle change. You figure 37 years of doing it 1 way, to 3 months of change. Made me crazy for a week, but I cried my eyes out, got some perspective, and have gotten right back on that horse.
It is difficult, but the results of the blood tests, coupled w/ my need for smaller clothing is worth it. Plus, I will live. This is the biggest thing, that I will live, and won't fall out one day from my diet.
The irony in all of this karmic intervention is that I am a foodie. Food is my passion. Food makes me happy, cooking, reading, shopping... Food almost killed me. Food could kill me. My passion could kill me, stroke me out, whatever. And the worst thing is that I am not necessarily a large woman, just weigh more than I should because of what my diet was. Naturally I carry my weight in the one place where it becomes dangerous. Of course, and why not???
I am still a bit angry, but alive, and it is all worth it. So, whoever you are that is struggling, hold on, and LIVE THE NEW LIFESTYLE, because it NEVER ends. 
Wish me luck that in June I will be off the meds for good.
B.


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 29, 2007)

So proud of You- keep up the good work, pretty soon it will be a natural way for you to eat.  Enjoy life -!!!


----------



## Lize (Mar 30, 2007)

Would it be possible for him to see a dietitian? If so he could get help with advice on what to eat or not.


----------



## yankeefaninseattle (Jun 27, 2007)

Okay all of you who care, or not, just got my 3rd set of results for bloodwork. My triglycerides have gone down to 87, blood sugar remained same @ 91, overall chol is down, and, AND, I have lost 29 pounds since the start of this nonsense.

I also have been more lenient this last 3 month period w/ my carb intake. I have not followed the strict carb count from the doctor, but I have been STARVING @ about 8AM, which, normally my latte satisfies. But, I think it is due to the exercise we have been getting in 3 mornings a week. So, my body is craving carbs I think, and I have allowed myself to eat some of the things I love, like potatoes, and rice, and small amounts of pasta. (If Jennyemma is reading this, I have finally found something in this godforsaken hellhole of florida, that is absolutely wonderful, which is riding up & down A1A early in the mornings. I have even started riding to work & back once a week, which is 26 miles round trip.) 

At anyrate, the dr cut my med dosage in 1/2, and I go back in 3 more months for a follow-up.

My lifestyle has changed now, forever. I could never go back to the way it was, now realizing how important portion control and recipe modifications are to continuing this lifestyle. So, for all of you out there, IT CAN BE DONE. All it takes is to have the dr tell you to stop eating that way or die, and here I am. My goal is to drop another 29#'s by December, and then, maybe then I can find some clothes that fit, to include feminine garments. I have never been a tweener, ladies, and this is most ridiculous trying to find one that fits properly!!! 

Take care of yourselves, and I have some good cookbooks for you health conscious carb counters if you are unable to find any exciting ones out there.

Thanks for reading, and caring enough to respond to previous posts.

B.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 28, 2007)

Go get 'em champ!!!!!!!!!!!  I need to do the same thing - I just need to do it.  I'm so thrilled for you - you have to feel good about yourself.  It does give me hope and I thank you for posting this!


----------

